# My 2006 Orbea Opal- 3 quick and dirty pics



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Here it is. Not all final parts (epecially crankset). Set-up for training (heavy wheels and crankset), cages and pedals 17.5 pounds at 60cm. Should be about 16.5 in race trim.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*How do you like it?*

How do you like it so far? Give us the full scoop!!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

trojanlete said:


> How do you like it so far? Give us the full scoop!!!!


Three rides is so far. Still working out positioning and such. But, that being said:

The ride does seem stiffer then the Orca, but much nicer then my last bike which was an Al/Carbon stayed Orbea. Design wise it has the high headtube of the Orca which allows you to properly position the bars with little to no spacers if you want. This leads to an even stiffer front end as the less spacers you can run on an carbon steerer the better. The broad carbon weave is very striking. Frame built up pretty easy.

Ride is the joy of full carbon, nicely muting big hits, but giving a bit more road feedback then the Orca (which I would described as plusher, but less stiff).

Build Spec:

2006 Orbea Orca 60cm Silver, with a FCM full carbon fork
2005 Record Ergos, front derailler, rear derailler (it's Record, nuff said)
2005 Zero Gravity Ti's brakeset, (crazy light and just as strong as my Record brakes, but $$$)
2005 FSA Gossamer Mega Exo crankset (AL- its a placeholder until the Zero Gravity testing crankset is shipped)
2005-6 FSA K-Force carbon fiber seatpost (the reduced setback version- it does its job)
2006 Fisik Aliante carbon rail saddle (my fav- but pricey)
2005 Easton EA-70 stem, EC90 Equip carbon handlebars (love the bars, meh on the stem).
Specialized Bar Phat bar tape, and cool little gel pads. 
Reynolds Carbon Fiber water bottle cages.
Wheelsets (2) a Record/DT Comp/Open Pro set for training, and my Powertap SL set built up around Zipp 404 clincher rims. I will pick up a lighter set for the 06 race season later on.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

looks super sweet !


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

TZL said:


> looks super sweet !


Thanks, more photo's in the complete bikes thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=393515#post393515


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Nice !!!*

I was over last sunday ( sept 25 ) & talked to Bill. He told me you were both riding the orbea, & loved them. I am considering trying one myself. I love my Six13 but want to try to give the all carbon frame a try. 

How do you compare it to the six13? 

HOOV


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

hoovypedals said:


> I was over last sunday ( sept 25 ) & talked to Bill. He told me you were both riding the orbea, & loved them. I am considering trying one myself. I love my Six13 but want to try to give the all carbon frame a try.
> 
> How do you compare it to the six13?
> 
> HOOV


Six13 is an interesting bike, not that light really in the real world and they keep taking carbon out of it (the 06 Six13 "Pro" series has only one carbon tube-- wtf?). While they ride nice, I think the full carbon Orca will have a nicer ride and be a bit lighter. Six13 may have a bit stiffer drivetrain- especially the 2006 model which uses the CAAD8 Al seattube as well. 

Honestly, if I was on the market now- I would go with a full carbon bike over a mix. I went with the Opal as I prized the additional drivetrain stiffness. 

If I was going to get a Cannondale I would get a CAAD8 based model- I just don't see the purpose of the Six13 at its current price and weight. I almost got a Specialized S-works Tarmac- those were the bee's knee's- but alas no Campy.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Just curious...*

How tall are you?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Front der. clamp size.*

What size is the front der. clamp on the OPAL?

Thanks!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> How tall are you?


Almost 6'1" with long arms and torso- I need plenty of effective TT. 

Sorry for the delay, just saw this thread was active again. Not sure on the clamp size it has been a while since I built up the bike. You can alway scall Orbea-USA and they will tell you. The 800 number is on their site.


----------



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Three rides is so far. Still working out positioning and such. But, that being said:
> 
> The ride does seem stiffer then the Orca, but much nicer then my last bike which was an Al/Carbon stayed Orbea. Design wise it has the high headtube of the Orca which allows you to properly position the bars with little to no spacers if you want. This leads to an even stiffer front end as the less spacers you can run on an carbon steerer the better. The broad carbon weave is very striking. Frame built up pretty easy.
> 
> ...


what size is the seat post?


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

blizzardrider said:


> what size is the seat post?


Opals take a 27.2


----------

